

Proper Way to Start a Hardware Tech Company? - AdrianRatliff

Hi, I have an idea for a computer hardware company and I need some help on the hardware part. So I assume I need to get a prototype and then I use the prototype to get more money to launch full production? I am planning on charging about $300 for the item so I figure I need $10,000 to get a few prototypes made. Would that be correct? Where can I find more in-depth information on this aspect? Do I just incorporate and then contact Flextronics with my requirements sheet? Do I need to find an engineer here in the states first and then contact Flextronics? I kinda think I have a good idea of all this if I was doing software but I am unsure over hardware.
======
ghoul2
Well, it depends on what exactly your design entails. Some hardware devices
can be prototyped on pre-built development boards/platforms typically made
available by the core chip manufacturer. If you need to build a demo to raise
money, this is most realistic option if it at all works for you.

In case the "device" is such that it cannot be demoed without custom hardware,
then you have no choice but to contract design and prototyping partners -
there are a number of those. Again, depending on the quantity you may hope to
sell one day, it might be best to contact a sales/business development
representative of the company that produces your core chip (the central
processor/SoC, etc - typically the component thats going to cost the most on
your BOM). Such manufacturer can usually put you in touch with a "recommended"
design partner who can spec your hardware, design it, produce prototypes of
it, and even help you with software development. Such a partner is very useful
as frequently (though not always) hardware prototypes take more than one "re
spins" to get everything right.

(edit: also, the design partner usually can get you a lot better rates for the
chips on your BOM via their contacts. )

I used to work for such a company (not in the US, though most of our clients
were based in the US) and led dozens of such concept-to-prototype-to-
production projects. I am well versed with the process. I might be able to
give you better help if you ask more specific questions.

